# i need a job



## skiff man99 (Oct 4, 2007)

I've been doing woodwork and general repairs on boats for the last few years and got laid off this morning. I'm looking for something in the marine field but am open to any suggestions. thanks,

Will Ashby (850)-485-0374


----------

